# Question Regarding Restore Points



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I have been using Windows 8.1 for about a month. The question I have is regarding restore point creation. I just installed some maintenance and assumed a restore point was taken before installation. I checked the complete list of available restores, and the only restores listed at those I did manually. What is the algorithm for the system to create a restore point after a maintenance event? I just want to ensure I can back out any maintenance causing a problem, etc. 

Thanks ...


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Which maintenance are you referring to? 

What Exactly Does System Restore Back Up? | PCWorld


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I installed KB2929825 (Security update for Internet Explorer flash player for Windows 8.1 for x-64 based systems). As far as I could tell, there was no backup before that maintenance was applied. That's my question ... why doesn't 8.1 create a restore point prior to the installation as XP did? Windows 8.1 doesn't seem to take automatic backups even though I have enabled "protection".


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Better just to be sure and create a manual restore point first. Make sure a point is being created prior to installing Windows Updates. If not, we can tackle the problem.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I still don't understand why Windows 8.1 does not take periodic checkpoints as XP did. XP even took system checkpoints when I applied maintenance to Norton AntiVirus. As I mentioned, I have "protection" turned on. However, I don't see one checkpoint taken by 8.1, only the manual checkpoints I've taken. Am I missing something here?


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

It also depends on how much disk space is being allocated for system protection. If that Allocated space has been used up that restore point(s) will be deleted. Perhaps that Windows update has been deleted by System Protection so it can create a restore point because the disk space reserved for system protection was or has exceeded

If you want to decrease or increase that space that system protection uses here is how
System Protection - Change Maximum Disk Space Usage in Windows 8


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, I understand that. However, when I look at the saved restore points, there are no system restore points at all ... not one. And the dates for the manual restores go back to January 15, 2014. I'll increase the space for the restores anyway. It just puzzles me why there are no system checkpoints taken.

Thanks ...


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Maybe you might have system protection active for another partition or HDD and not the C: drive (Windows installed on)?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I have system protection active for all C and D partitions - that's why I cannot understand why there are no system checkpoints. 

Guess I'll just take manual checkpoints. It just seems strange that the system does not take checkpoints when system maintenance is applied.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

On the C: drive do you have it set for as shown in the image I attached and not the other?


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Yes, my settings look like yours except I have allowed more space for the restore files. I guess a manual backup is the best we are going to do here. I was a database manager for over 25 years before retiring 13 years ago, so I certainly should remember to do backups before installing maintenance. :facepalm:

Thanks again for the replies. As usual, it's good to know you guys are out there. Thanks ...


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

One thing you might try is to shut off System Restore and thereby delete all Restore Points. When turning it back on, an automatic restore point should be created. Maybe after that it will work.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks ... I'll give it a try. Again, I do appreciate the replies folks.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

OK ... I just deleted all the restore points, disabled "protection" and enabled "protection". It did not create a restore point. So, I'll just create them manually. You guys have certainly tried, and it is appreciated.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I did some further research into this question of system restore points. From that, I discovered in Windows 8.1, the system checks to see if the last restore point was less than a week prior to the update. If it has such a restore point, the system does not take one. If, however, if the last created restore point was over a week before, then a restore point is created prior to the update. Just thought I would put this out since there seems to be a lot of chatter on the internet concerning this issue.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This is bad. Today is Patch Tuesday. If I set a point a few days ago, I would still want one just before installing the download.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

I agree with you. I'm going to set one before applying maintenance. I guess that's the best we are going to be able to do. I don't like it, but it's all we have.


----------

